# Colubrids > Ratsnakes >  Japanese Rat Snake

## Steve'O

This is my female Japanese Rat Snake "Sushi"  :Snake:

----------


## JLC

Wow! Beautiful snake!   :Sunny:  Cute name, too!  :Giggle:

----------


## SpartaDog

Wow, she is absolutely gorgeous! Such a wonderful blue.

----------


## gman8585

Why can't I find a care sheet online for these awesome snakes? :Cool:

----------


## dr del

Hi,

Your google-fu is weak?

Seriously - type "japanese ratsnake caresheet" into google.

Or, to narrow it down further, use the scientific name instead.  :Good Job: 


dr del

----------

_gman8585_ (10-08-2010)

----------

